# Finally!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Samira is pregnant! This was the second try with the male, the previous time it didn't resulted in any kittens... But this time, Samira really shows all signs on pregnancy!
So, probably, we'll have ragdoll-kittens in januray, some time just after new year! :yellbounce 

AND it is Samira's birthday today! :bday 
Four years! Has it really been that long?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations! :yellbounce 

Wanna trade kittens? :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Sol said:


> Wanna trade kittens? :wink:


I do I do!!! Oh wait...I need kittens to trade, right? :? Too bad -- I would love a home with a little devon running around. Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish I were in Sweden!


----------

